# I can't connect to 1 website



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Please can someone help me...
For the last 3 days I cannot connect to facebook - when I try it says
"internet explorer cannot display webpage" no one else in my area is having trouble and I can connect to any other site I want. 

and at the bottom it has: after first saying the web site found it goes to
res://ieframe.dll/dnsserror.htm#

I've checked the tech suppport site but couldn't find anything I could comprehend. I've gone to internet options and security and added it as a secure site but still no go.

It's not life and death but I'd sure like to get on there and deactivate my account for the summer again

Thanks


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

There seems to be a lot of others with similar issues for other sites according to a Google search.

http://www.technologyquestions.com/...orer/120413-res-ieframe-dll-dnserror-htm.html

I know that I'm not knowledgeable enough to help at all, but I expect you may need to tell us which browser you are using for attempting to access the site. Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome, etc. Also you may want to give your operating system though that may not matter.

Other searches using the error term may yield a solution.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

This part of your error message;
res://ieframe.dll/*dnsserror*.htm#
indicates there is a problem with the domain name server.
Do a search on how to flush the DNS of your computer.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

oneokie said:


> Do a search on how to flush the DNS of your computer.


Open up a command Prompt (go to Start then to Run and type in CMD and hit OK)
Right where the curser is type in IPCONFIG /FLUSHDNS
and then hit Enter


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't understand what you mean by opening a command prompt...how do I do that?
I have vista and use internet explorer.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Can anyone give me simple instructions how to fix this?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sanza said:


> Can anyone give me simple instructions how to fix this?


I'm guessing that this happened because a security update has changed the security level definitions in IE. You can probably get to facebook by lowering your security level a notch or two. In IE, click the Tools drop-down menu and select Internet Options. Click the Security tab. Lower the slide bar a notch and see if that helps.

If that doesn't fix it, you may be having a router issue with that website. To fix that, the next time you see the troublesome error page, click Diagnose Connection Problems. In the next window click the "Turn off the TCP setting that is not compatible with your router" link. See if that helps.

Failing that, try turning off Windows Firewall (you'll find it in the Control Panel), Zone Alarm, or any other network security software that you might have running in your machine.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks! I'll try that...
I found out how to do the dns flush and it didn't help so hopefully this does.
Most people I talk to can access fb but my grandkids can't either so I'm not alone with this problem. They also use an internet stick but with a different company then I do so it's not something with the service. Once my dd finds out I hope she'll look for the solution and she's more computer literate then I am.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

To be sure that you aren't looking at a cached page you should do a "super refresh" after each new thing you try. Do a super refresh by holding down the Shift key while you click refresh.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Domain name servers translate the numerical addresses of web pages (which is some number like 255.255.255.255) into the name you type in on the address bar (like google.com). 

Often a DNS error means that the server your computer is set up to use has not updated their list, or is trying to do something like redirect requests seeking a service (like Facebook) to a page of their own, which then tries to handle the requests. Reasons for them to do this include reducing traffic from heavy websites, attempting to place advertising on the webpage, and so on.

Facebook is at:
69.63.189.11
69.63.189.12
69.63.189.16

From Windows start, you can generally find the "run" line, which allows you to type in a command or name of a program. If you type in Command.com, you should get a black box with a command prompt.

At the command prompt, type in: 
nslookup facebook.com
If it comes back with another address other than the ones listed above, contact the company you pay for access to the net and read them the riot act. 

You may be able to access facebook temporarily by using a free proxy server. Just google "free proxy server" and choose one. Type in the Facebook.com address and you should get access.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I found the proper way to access what I needed....with vista it's go to programs, accessories, and the command prompt. Thought I had this thing beat!....lol
I found the same addresses as you, had to add the "s" to the http and this is what came up:

"Certificate Error - Navigation blocked
There is a problem with this website's security certificate
Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server.
WE RECOMMEND THAT YOU CLOSE THIS WEBPAGE AND DO NOT CONTINUE TO THIS WEBSITE.
If you choose to ignore this error and continue do not enter private information into the website."
I did ignore the message and tried to continue on but I just ended up at the origional "cannot display webpage"
Does it mean my firewall is stopping the site because one of the applications has a virus? Or does this mean that my account there was hacked? 

I will try the free proxy server next...
Thanks for the ideas and please keep them coming


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sanza said:


> I found the same addresses as you, had to add the "s" to the http and this is what came up:
> 
> "Certificate Error - Navigation blocked
> There is a problem with this website's security certificate


Facebook.com doesn't automatically force you into secure mode, so http should work fine. However, I was able to connect using https without a warning. I'm guessing that your system clock needs to be set to the proper date to get rid of that error.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Well somehow the problem solved itself and I was able to connect to fb without trying another browser. Strange!
Almost like someone is trying to play with my mind....lol
Thanks to all of you that tried to help me


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sanza said:


> I don't understand what you mean by opening a command prompt...how do I do that?
> I have vista and use internet explorer.


 the directions as to how to do it was in parenthesis right next to 'open a command prompt'



mnn2501 said:


> Open up a command Prompt *(go to Start then to Run and type in CMD and hit OK)*


----------

